# Did anyone see "I Can Make You Thin" last night



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

It was on TLC. The show will go on for 5 weeks. I tried the first 4 exercises today and I have eaten considerably less and I'm not hungry.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm sorry I missed it. Could you fill us in?


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes please fill us in. I live in the sticks with no cable, just rabbit ears and I'm lucky to get one channel! That's not the one. I'd be interested in knowing more about these exercises!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

The first steps are:

1. Eat what you like
2. Eat when you're hungry
3. Eat consciously. East slowly and put hte fork down after each mouthful. Don't eat in front of the tv, computer, with a book or other distractions. Try eating with your eats closed. Really taste the food and experience the pleasure of eating. 
4. When you feel full, stop eating.


----------



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

I've already lost 5 lbs just by doing this. His show comes on (here at least) on TLC at 9 pm on Sundays. Go to www.tlc.com/thin for more info on it and when the shows come on, since there are a few different show times. 

I think that I'm actually going to be able to stick with this, especially since there isn't a single food that is "off limits" lol.

Emily in NC


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I've seen three episodes so far. I'm having trouble with the "eat consciously" at work. But the second episode targeted emotional eating. They had you do this tapping pressure points technique. Then the third episode targeted food addictions with triggered imagery. I'm eating less aty each meal because I fill full faster BUT I get hunger sooner. I don't know if I'm eating less or just spreading it out over more meals.


----------

